
Unfashionable pursuits (1983) [pdf] - bra-ket
https://moscow.sci-hub.tw/1254/a812ddf37f1ed6d0df5467996e1a4cf4/dyson1983.pdf
======
contingencies
Added pithier quotes to
[https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup](https://github.com/globalcitizen/taoup)

------
kwhitefoot
I hope those who fund scientific research of all kinds read this paper and act
on it.

